

My Gradual Shift From Skype to Google Hangouts - benackles
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/02/my-gradual-shift-from-skype-to-google-hangouts.html

======
MIT_Hacker
I've made the exact same transition. I find that Google Hangouts have a much
better quality for the same data connection.

